# Finish for baby cradle



## Stormin (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm going to make a Baby Cradle for my niece. My choice of wood is oak. What I need to know is what types are recommended to use. My wife is worried that there maybe a possibility that certain stains and finishes may harm the child. I'm sure the kid won't eat the crib but i guess you never know


----------



## Servelan (Oct 15, 2010)

These folks make kids' toys and have info on what they use: http://www.woodjits.com/safety.php. Babies do chew on things, so if I were making something for a child, I'd make sure to use the least noxious finish I could and let it outgas to the point it didn't stink of stain.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You can't go wrong with mineral oil.


----------



## PCTNWV (Sep 21, 2010)

On the cribs I have built I used the Tried and True Varnish Oil…. Safe for kids and provides a solid finish.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

Shellac - food safe and easily repairable. Also, orange shellac on oak gives you an instant aged look.


----------



## Stormin (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks People for your information I will pass this along to my finishing dept. ( My Wife )


----------



## Moyer (Jul 25, 2010)

I second Shellac. Shellac very safe, it has even been used as coatings on candies as well as coatings for time-release medicine.


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree that shellac is absolutely the safest, though the shellac used for candy and pills is actually a completely different product than the wood finish, you wouldnt want a wood finish that dissolves in your mouth, but the fact is that you are safe with almost any modern finish. since everything meets VOC standards (Volotile Organic Compounds) and nothing contains lead anymore, the only danger is the solvent, which is completely gone by the time it is dry. even the most toxic finishes on the market today would still require drinking the stuff to do any damage, even if your kid chews the bars like a dog trying to get to a steak, your biggest worry should be a splinter.

I may get some grief about this from other LJ's, and I agree, better safe than sorry, especially with small children, but if you have any limitations on finishing, use what you can, and dont worry about it.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

How about this stuff, I have used it on some stuff for my kids.
"http://www.daddyvans.com/davabasafupo.html" 
It is a beeswax polish with safer solvents than shellac uses.


----------

